# 20 box case



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

How many of y'all remember when you you bought a case of shells it was 20 boxes?
Does any one know what this might be worth? Not wanting to sell, just wondering what it might be worth. Cannot find anything on the web.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Dad and I were just having this conversation the other day while at Academy buying "cases" for our dove shoot. Well, it was him telling me about how they used to get 20 in a case.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I remember ,sure dld case like that might be worth something to a collector.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

And I remember when I could walk to the corner store and buy shot gun shells for 10 cent each!


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

If it were wood it would be worth more. Not much for card board


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

archer-1 said:


> And I remember when I could walk to the corner store and buy shot gun shells for 10 cent each!


In the mid 70's too early 80's, you could get Winchester Western 12 ga. /20 ga. Dove /Quail loads 3 drams powder/1oz. #7 1/2 or #8 shot at Pleezing Grocery store or Eckard's drug store for $1.99 box.....on sale $ 1.79 box. Many a dove were killed with these shells. Have the times changed............


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

and a pound of coffee was 16 oz not 12oz.


----------

